# Spartan new USA motors



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I found out today that Spartan is now making their motors back in the USA again. In fact, the 1065's and 2001's are now shipping with the USA motors. They have 300's in the field in which the USA motors are being tested and the 100's are supposed to follow suit as well. Apparently they were having lots of problems with the Chinese motors, mostly on machines that were heavily used throughout a day and machines that were being worked hard on tough jobs. I feel somewhat vindicated by a reliable source who confirmed what I have always said, experienced, and posted concerning the Chinese motors. In any case, I'm pleased to see Spartan getting back to their American roots, so much so that I may be buying a brand new 2001.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Are the new motors still break, or traditional? 

With the sale on 100's a month or so ago makes me wonder if they're dumping stock. Haven't seen the 300's on sale yet.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Good. Though the break is still a concern. It should be optional. The break motors are dangerous.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> *Are the new motors still break, or traditional? *
> 
> With the sale on 100's a month or so ago makes me wonder if they're dumping stock. Haven't seen the 300's on sale yet.


What does this mean?


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

The Chinese 1065 motors have a brake. You get off the foot switch and the motor holds the drum in place keeping all the tension on the cable.

He's asking if the new American motors still have that feature(problem)


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not sure about the brake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Met with my Spartan rep today and checked out the 2001 with the USA motor. I decided to buy it. I'm going to put 100' of .66 in it, may go to 125' depending on the weight. My DM175 has been and still is awesome, it's just a little hard on my back. With the 2001 coming apart so easy, I'll be more apt to breaking it down instead of muscling the DM175 into just about any spot I can fit it in. And yes, the new USA motor has the brake on it. Not really a fan of that feature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

That brake (clutch?) feature is different. Normally, if your cable is torquing and you release the switch, the drum spins in reverse telling you a) you got a problem and b) the tension has just been released.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I've decided I'm gonna make my own machines. My buddy who's a welder welded a sled frame in 20 mins, perfect bends and all.....screw paying thousands. Motor and cable is all I'll need


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> I've decided I'm gonna make my own machines. My buddy who's a welder welded a sled frame in 20 mins, perfect bends and all.....screw paying thousands. Motor and cable is all I'll need




If you can weld it opens up the world as far as building machines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm supposed to meet up with my rep on Friday to get the new machine. I'll post pics while it's still nice and shiny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

If I'm happy with the 2001, I'll most likely put the DM175 up for sale to offset some of the cost of the new machine. I'm not sure about a price yet but it'll be very fair, unlike these jokers on eBay. PM me if interested. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks so pretty....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I got to use it today on a sewer line. It's heavy, but I expected that. At least I can break it down easy and I've got 100' of the .66 on it so that should reach most of my stoppages. The brake isn't bad at all but I don't like the fact that it keeps the drum from spinning back. Someone is going to get hurt like that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks Pretty. 

Enjoy it now as it will never be that clean again.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hãy rời khỏi trang web này và không bao giờ quay trở lại.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why did you choose the 2001 over the 1065?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Why did you choose the 2001 over the 1065?




Easier to transport and break down. Essentially it's the same machine; same HP and specs. Just a different frame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> If you can weld it opens up the world as far as building machines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i literally cant wait. i want to send a prototype to a zone member


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My new USA 300 is coming on Thursday. Gonna get it with 100' of .55. I love new tools. Pics to follow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## draindit (Nov 5, 2016)

I wish I could keep a truck that clean. The 300 is sweet. I ran a 2001 forever with 100 hollow core 3/4". it finally killed my back. I find the 300 does most everything needed. I got to learn to like the break on the 2001. I found that it would hold the torque and the blockage would break free under it. It served me well. Just heavy.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

draindit said:


> I wish I could keep a truck that clean. The 300 is sweet. I ran a 2001 forever with 100 hollow core 3/4". it finally killed my back. I find the 300 does most everything needed. I got to learn to like the break on the 2001. I found that it would hold the torque and the blockage would break free under it. It served me well. Just heavy.




It is heavy but breaks down easy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

